# November Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll start the ball rolling. Here are a couple (unedited) from last Sunday.

Date photos taken: 07/11/2010
Location of photo: Mummage Lake, NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Date photos taken: 10/11/2010
Location of photo: Clontarf, QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

This is my best effort for the month (so far). Not getting out - so what can one do?

Pete


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

Date photos taken: 10/11/2010
Location of photo: Bunbury WA
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

hey guys,

just wanted to attach a photo of my PB Mangrove Jack and what a 'passer by' photo looks like... Now trust no-one when you catch a large fish and you suspect jelousy...

Anyhow have a laugh... probably did me a favour as I aint model material...


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Date photos taken: 11/11/2010
Location of photo: Tuggerah Lake, NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photos taken: 15/11/2010
Location of photo: Victoria Pt QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photos taken: 15/11/2010
Location of photo: Victoria Pt QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Fishing at Straddy after a stormy arvo...

Hope people enjoy.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

i will try a few from the weekend 14-11-10
starting to get a real interest in the photo taking on my outings!


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

and one more.....


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Date photos taken: 17/11/10
Location of photo: Wellington Pt QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

And another...

Date photos taken: 17/11/2010
Location of photo: Wellington Pt QLD
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Date photos taken: 24/11/10
Location of photo: Grays Pt, NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes









My first EP


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Date photos taken: 21/11/10
Location of photo: Botany Bay
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. I like that first one Prowler.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Date photos taken: 24/10/10
Location of photo: Middle Beach SA
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Drewboy said:


> Date photos taken: 24/10/10
> Location of photo: Middle Beach SA
> Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
> Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


This photo is wierd.
Why is the sky rippling?
But it looks great- yakking through the clouds


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Photoshop is a wonderful thing. Good enough for the pro's so why not.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A few more from this morning.

Date photos taken: 27/11/10
Location of photo: Durras Lake NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Date photos taken: 27/11/10
Location of photo: Durras Lake NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Date photos taken: 27/11/10
Location of photo: Durras Lake NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

stunning photo youngyaker 
nice EP

cheers, rhys 8)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Ant for your continued hard work running these comps.

And thanks to Rob Maya and Yak Fisher for supporting the forum so well.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Many thanks Ant for the ongoing AKFF support for these comps.... all good fun and a little addictive as well.
Apologies for my tardy response, however, I have been incomunicado for the last week as I have been in NZ. I'm about to embark on some fishing on the Nth Island in the next few days, so I hope to have a successful report to post as well


----------

